# Verzeichnis anlegen als Root - permission denied



## katasun (15. März 2013)

Guten Tag, mein laufendes ISPConfig Version: 3.0.5.1 gibt mir folgendes Problem auf.

1. Ich lege eine neue Webseite an und einen neuen FTP Benutzer.
2 Die neue Webseite wird angelegt, der Zugang zum Verzeichnis -->Web<-- ist möglich. Dateien können angelegt und gelöscht werden.

3. Ich möchte ein Verzeichnis anlegen -->svn<-- . Das Verzeichnis soll über dem Verzeichnis Web liegen.

drwxr-xr-x  9 root  root    4.0K Mar 15 14:30 .
drwxr-xr-x 10 root  root    4.0K Mar 15 14:44 ..
drwxr-xr-x  2 web47 client1 4.0K Mar 15 14:30 cgi-bin
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root    4.0K Mar 15 14:54 log
drwx--x---  2 web47 client1 4.0K Mar 15 14:30 private
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root    4.0K Mar 15 14:54 ssl
drwxrwxrwx  2 web47 client1 4.0K Mar 15 14:30 tmp
drwx--x---  3 web47 client1 4.0K Mar 15 14:46 web
drwx--x---  2 web47 client1 4.0K Mar 15 14:30 webdav



Das sind die Standardverzeichnisse, durch ISPconfig angelegt. Das Anlegen eines weiteren Verzeichnisses wird verweigert, auch als ROOT?

Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben, warum ich das Verzeichnis nicht anlegen kann?


The website root is protected with the  immutable attribute, so that no user, not even root, can remove them  without removing the attribute first.

The attribite is removed with:

chattr -i /var/www/clients/client0/web1

Please note that your cronjob start to will fail when you delete these required folders.                                                                                                __________________
                Till Brehm

Das "unverwundbare" Attribut wird auf die Webverzeichnisse gesetzt. Nach dem Entfernen kann man ganz normal löschen. 
Und anschließend mit:

chattr +i /var/www/clients/client0/web1

kann es dann wieder gesetzt werden.


----------



## florian030 (15. März 2013)

Wie versuchst Du denn das Verzeichnis anzulegen? FTP als root geht grundsätzlich nicht - und das solltest Du auch nicht ändern.


----------



## katasun (15. März 2013)

Das Verzeichnis möchte ich als Root anlegen, aber das geht nicht. in diesem Fall über die Konsole. Über FTP, als FTP-User geht auch nicht.

Gruss Katasun


----------



## florian030 (16. März 2013)

Über die Shell geht das root garantiert. Es sei denn, deine Platte ist voll, defekt oder read-only gemountet.

Über ftp sollte es nicht gehen und das ist auch gut so. Ein Web-Dir hat als Rechte 755 und gehört root.root. Damit können dort via ftp keine Verzeichnisse angelegt werden. Etwas anderes sind die meisten Verzeichnisse unterhalb des Web-Dir.


----------



## katasun (16. März 2013)

*Root - permission denied*

Nein die Shell geht nicht, auch nicht als root!, das ist ja gerade die Aufgabe von chattr. Probier es aus oder lies einfach nach.

Die Richtung war mir klar, aber ist es nun ein Fehler oder ein Feature. Till hat dies irgendwo klar beantwortet. Die Webverzeichnisse sind mit dem immutable Attribut geschützt, um Manipulation zu verhindern.


----------



## ramsys (16. März 2013)

Zitat von katasun:


> Nein die Shell geht nicht, auch nicht als root!


Ich habe das gerade getestet: funktioniert einwandfrei. Hast Du das Attribut denn vor dem Anlegen des Verzeichnisses entfernt?


```
chattr -i /var/www/clients/clientx/webx
mkdir /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/dir
chattr +i /var/www/clients/clientx/webx
```
Das funktioniert aber nur mit dem korrekten Pfad, nicht wie im Manuel angegeben mit Symlinks "/var/www/example.com".


----------



## florian030 (16. März 2013)

Entweder Du deaktivierst "Make web folders immutable" oder nimmst eben das Flag weg, erstellst das Verzeichnis und setzt es dann wieder so (s. Post von ramsys).

Das funktioniert bei im übrigen auch über die symlinks.

chattr -i /srv/www/DOMAIN geht aber natürlich nicht. Es muss schon chattr -i /srv/www/DOMAIN/ sein.


----------



## ramsys (16. März 2013)

Zitat von florian030:


> Das funktioniert bei im übrigen auch über die symlinks.


Korrekt  Im Manual fehlt der abschließende Slash, ich hatte das nur schnell quick and dirty kopiert.


----------

